# DXF von Corel Draw in Cad exportieren



## Stift1987 (9. Januar 2009)

Aloha zusammen

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich muss für eine Bekannte ein Kreuz machen mit nem Schriftzug. Ich kann bei mir im CAD Programm ( Draftboard unlimited) Formen erstellen- als DWG/DXF exportieren und dann bei mir in der Firma auf die CNC maschine spielen und ausfräsen. So, nun das Problem, bei Schriften stoße ich auf die Grenzen meines CAD Programms. Nun hat mir ein Kollege verraten dass man über Corel Draw den Schriftzug schreiben kann und als DXF exportieren kann und dann über das CAD Programm weiter bearbeiten. Was auch klappt bis auf die Tatsache das irgendwo die Schrift runter gerechnet wird. Ich mache im Corel eine neue Ebene mit dem Maß 500 mal 120 mm, dann exportiere ich es als dxf und gebe ihm an das er es als Kurven exportieren soll. Dan starte ich mein Cad Programm importiere die Datei und wenn ich dann den Rahmen erstelle mit dem Außenmaß von 500 auf 120mm sieht es so aus als ober er die Schrift auf 10% der Ursprünglichen Größe herunterrechnet warum auch immer. Wie kann ich es machen das er es 1 zu 1 umrechnet.

Danke schonmal vorab mfg Stifti


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Januar 2009)

Kannst du den die Schrift in deinem CAD nicht einfach wieder vergrößern?


----------



## Stift1987 (9. Januar 2009)

irgendiwe bestimmt aber ich finde leider weder im handbuch noch in meinen ehemaligen Schulutensilien ne anleitung dafür, ich musste ja sowas noch nie machen ^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2009)

HI,
ich habe dieses Handbuch gefunden: http://www.berusoft.com/uploads/media/DBU45ref_Doku.pdf
Hier wird auf Seite 94 beschrieben wie man mit Funktion skaliert. Vielleicht ist das was du benötigst.
Ansosnten würd ich diese refrenz nochmal anschauen. Ich denke hier findet sich schon wie man ein Objekt nachträglich vergrößert.

Gruß


----------



## smileyml (11. Januar 2009)

Da zum Fräsen sowieso geschlossene Polygone vorliegen müssen, würde ich die Schrift in Corel schon in Pfade umwandeln und dann diese als DXF/DWG exportieren und in dein CAD-Prpgramm importieren. Dort kannst du dann die "Striche" deiner Schrift vergrößern.
Meines Erachtens beherrschen aber gängige CAD-Softwaren ein ausreichende Texteditierung.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Taiwaz (12. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

das hört sich nach einem Problem mit der DPI des Dokuments an.
Wenn in der Coral Augangsdatei 300 DPI eingestellt ist, das CAD-Programm aber intern mit z.B. 1200 arbeiet, würde der Schriftzug evntuell um diesen Faktor verkleinert werden.
Nur so als Idee.
Es gibt ein ähnliches Problem mit dem EPS-Format, wo beim Export von Illustrator aus die Größe des Arbeitsbereichs verloren geht. Deswegen sollte man immer einen farblosen Rahmen anlegen, um die Ausmaße des Dokumentes zu beschreiben. Und auch die Größe des Endformat mit angeben.

Im Illustrator befinden sich die Einstellungen zur DPI(PPI) der Rasterung unter: Filter -> Dokument-Raster-Effekt Einstellungen. Als Tip: man sollte diese beim ersten Programmstart die DPI(PPI) auf 300 einstellen und erst wenn man es wirklich anders will, auf einen anderen Wert umstellen.

Grüße


----------

